# cast iron skillet



## palomalou (May 2, 2004)

We do not have a gas line, and have a smoothtop. I have an old Griswold skillet that belonged to my mother which I attempted and perhaps succeeded in reseasoning last night. As per several instructions on the internet, I put Crisco inside & out. But now how could I use it on the smoothtop now? Won't it gum it up?
There is hope for gas in the future, provided I win the lottery (unlikely; I never buy a ticket!)


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It shouldn't gum up, though you might get some residue staining on the cooktop if it's greasy on the outside. After an initial seasoning, there is little reason to season the outside again unless there are corrosion issues. The inside just keeps getting better and better as you continue to treat it after cooking. 

Clean your cooktop well, avoid moving the cast iron so the stove top doesn't get scratched and you should be ok.

Phil


----------



## palomalou (May 2, 2004)

Thanks, Phil. The outside feels slick but not oily, so it sounds okay. One thought I had was that while some of my sure-seem-flat-to-me Calphalon pans still tend to "whirl" on the burner when stirred: the cast iron is heavy enough I can't imagine that it can.


----------

